# Hot Corner In Masterbuilt Electric?



## b18c_ej8 (Dec 22, 2011)

Probably user error, but has anyone else experience the vent corner of the smoker being very much hotter than the rest?  I made a few batches of jerky this week (7 pounds of meat worth).  On the first batch, the back right corner got burned on all 4 racks - About 3-4 inches worth of jerky burned while the rest was fine.

Perhaps I had the vent open too far and the heat turned up too high?  I don't remember what I set the unit for as far as temperature, but I'm pretty sure the vent was wide open.  Subsequent batches I was able to save by not putting meat on that corner, but I'm still wondering what I did wrong. 

Thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## tromaron (Dec 22, 2011)

Check this thread for a solution to the hot spot. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87648/mes-modification-12x12-tile


----------



## captturbo (Dec 22, 2011)

I keep a ceramic tile on top of the heating element / smoke box too and it works wonders. You would think that Masterbuilt would make a small change to take care of this but in the end it's so easy to fix it's just not a real problem.


----------



## jak757 (Dec 22, 2011)

CaptTurbo said:


> I keep a ceramic tile on top of the heating element / smoke box too and it works wonders. You would think that Masterbuilt would make a small change to take care of this but in the end it's so easy to fix it's just not a real problem.




I heard about that before I bought my MES, and put a tile in place the first day I brought it home,  Haven't noticed any problems at all.  Like Capt said, its so easy to fix, its not a problem at all.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

What they said, and no one can figure out why Masterbuilt hasn't changed the vent to the other side.


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 22, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> What they said, and no one can figure out why Masterbuilt hasn't changed the vent to the other side.


Prolly because they cant convince the folks that make it over in China to change it.

They are funny that way..

When I had the bike shop a local guy was gonna make a million with el cheapo Chinese scooters..

They were very difficult to deal with making changes.

 Craig


----------



## daveomak (Dec 22, 2011)

If you feel like making a temporary mod, here is a mod that works well enough for me...in addition to the  floor tile I have in my MES 30....  

Trim an aluminum roasting pan to move the exhaust to the "center" of the smoker... Dave

Click on the link below:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...-heat-distribution-and-eliminate-the-hot-spot

PS: I would like to address you in a personable fashion but typing b18c_ej8 is a PITA... Got another name that is a little easier for us old folks ???... Dave


----------

